# You Might Be A Martial Artist...



## Bill Mattocks

If you have more gi's hanging in your closet than street clothes, you might be a martial artist.

If feel comfortable wearing a cup, you might be a martial artist.

If you are surprised to discover you are not currently injured, because it is normal to be healing from something, you might be a martial artist.

... your turn...


----------



## KenpoDave

If you are currently injured, and don't remember how...

If you run into people often who innocently remark that they didn't recognize you in clothes...


----------



## Tames D

If you don't wear a gi, you might be a martial artist.
If you don't wear a cup, you might be a martial artist.
If you're not always injured, you might be a martial artist.
If you don't do forms, you might be a martial artist.
If you don't conform to tradition, you might be a martial artist.
If you intercept your victims attack, you might be a martial artist.
If you adapt what is useful, reject what is useless, you might be a martial artist.


----------



## Buka

When you are sporting a black eye in the wedding pictures of more than one friend - you might be a Martial Artist.

If your favorite pair of pants look like crap but are fit to move - you might be a Martial Artist.

If you find yourself on a forum of folks even crazier than you are - you might be a Martial Artist.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> If you find yourself on a forum of folks even crazier than you are - you might be a Martial Artist.



That one right there 

And

If when you get hit you just smile, you might be a martial artist

If the first things you say, after getting thrown on the floor, are "Cool, lets do that again" you might be a martial artist


----------



## Steve

If you have an opinion on what a black belt REALLY means or doesn't mean...
If you have ever used the term "on the street" in any context...
If you have ever watched a martial arts movie and critiqued the execution of a technique ("if he really wanted to lock that RNC in, he needs to get both hooks.")


----------



## Buka

What a fun thread.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

- You use the word "combat" more than 100 times daily.
- You knock on your next door neighbor and ask the guy if he is willing to spar/wrestle with you for 15 rounds.
- When you walk on the street, you walk like the following clip.


----------



## Steve

Buka said:


> What a fun thread.


You might be a martial artist if you think a thread like this is fun.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Bowing at doorways that aren't martial arts related. LOL


----------



## hoshin1600

If people at work ask you something and you reply with...Hai ...rather than yes...you might be a Japanese martial artist.

If you moto is not TGIF but rather TGIM..because karate classes are on Monday. ....

When asked about your cologne, and your reply is ...it's called dit da jow. ...

If you have ever gotten tiger balm on your private area....


----------



## Touch Of Death

hoshin1600 said:


> If you have ever gotten tiger balm on your private area....


Nope, never happened even once. What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## hoshin1600

Touch Of Death said:


> Nope, never happened even once. What the hell is wrong with you?


Hey sometimes you gotta go....and you forget to wash your hands before you touch down there.


----------



## hoshin1600

If you see or hear the letters BJ and the first image that pops into your head is Royce Gracie  and not Linda Lovelace....you might be a martial artist.
And...And
If you find that perfectly acceptable that you thought about Royce Gracie rather than Linda Lovelace,... and your OK with that... you might be a martial artist.


----------



## Buka

hoshin1600 said:


> If you see or hear the letters BJ and the first image that pops into your head is Royce Gracie



Coffee just came out my nose.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Every time that you meet with your in-law, they always ask you, "Are you still doing that chop chop stuff?"


----------



## tshadowchaser

If every T-shirt you put on has something related to the martial  arts on it.

If 90% of the people you call friends are Martial arts people

if all your friends on Facebook are in the arts


----------



## Flatfish

If you turn on the lights in your house with your toes you might be a martial artist


----------



## Flatfish

If you insist: "it works in the cage", you might be a martial artist


----------



## Flatfish

If you constantly Google your instructor to make sure you're getting "th3 r34l d34dly"


----------



## Dinkydoo

If you get out of bed to do 30 seconds of shadow boxing because you might have just had a minor epiphany....

If you have at least one pair of trainers or martial arts shoes that are ruined because you can't help but kick things you really shouldn't....

If you apologise after someone has just punched you in the face....

If you have more clothes that are for 'training' than for wearing at any other time....

If you have punched or kicked your partner whilst falling asleep because you were thinking about training....

You might be a martial artist.


----------



## The Great Gigsy

When a coworker goes to grab something in front of you and slip away from thier hand.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

When you argue with your wife, you get into fighting stance.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

If you call everyone by Sir or Ma'am - you might be a Martial Artist

And if you discover a new bruise and can't really remember when
or how you were kicked - you might be a Martial Artist


----------



## Dirty Dog

A couple weeks ago, the daughter of a patient shook my hand. 

Holding her left hand under her right elbow and giving a slight bow before she realized what she was doing.

I chuckled and asked her what Korean art she was studying.


----------



## Balrog

Touch Of Death said:


> Bowing at doorways that aren't martial arts related. LOL


Oh, yeah.  I retired from my job as a computer wonk to run my school full-time, but when I was working, I would go to meetings and bow in the doorway of the conference room.  Everyone thought it was hilarious.  SWMBO does the same thing at her job.


----------



## donald1

You might be a martial artist if you have a bruises or cuts and have no memory of how you got them

You might be a martial artist if you randomly smack someone for saying something like "yep" or "okay" instead of saying "yes sir/ma'am"

You might be a martial artist if you look at someone and already know several ideal targets and preferred techniques

You might be a martial artist if you sleep with your weapon(s) at night


----------



## Ironbear24

Buka said:


> If your favorite pair of pants look like crap but are fit to move - you might be a Martial Artist.



I can relate to this.


----------



## UqaabKamikaze

When you shadow box or practice kicks and punches to overcome nervousness before interview and exam...
Yep one of my friend does, he says it is good way to overcome nervousness and to concentrate.


----------



## BuckerooBonzai

When you take pride in having bruises where you have never seen them on a person before (years ago I caught a jump back kick straight in the chest while "light sparring" and it blossomed into the biggest star-burst multicolored bruise right in the center of my chest--it was Awesome!), you might be a martial artist.

When you have multiple bruises in different stages of healing all over your body, you might be a martial artist.


----------



## Justin Chang

If you just read through 2 whole pages of these... you might be a martial artist.


----------



## UqaabKamikaze

If soreness and pain gives you a sense of achievement. 

Sent from my Karbonn A2+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Dinkydoo said:


> If you apologise after someone has just punched you in the face....


Definitely this one!

Oh, and if your first reaction to pain is, "Ow! That was good!!"


----------



## donald1

you might be a martial If people have learned to wake you up you VERY CAREFULLY

If someone taps your shoulder and you turn around ready in fighting stance you could be a martial artist

If you get accused by traumatized roommates of doing "sleep-kata" you may be a martial artist


----------



## Deleted member 34973

If your leg twitches, when someone kicks at the camera, in a martial art movie....you might be a martial artist


----------



## UqaabKamikaze

Watching a dance show you think "only if I had that much flexibility, I would be grand master in kung fu"

Sent from my Karbonn A2+ using Tapatalk


----------

